# ISO TNT Shrimp Recipes?



## Saphellae (Feb 19, 2009)

I am having a hanker for shrimp tonight. I have a bag of frozen zipperbacks. Baked recipe or sauteed!  Something garlic would be lovely.  Looking for TNT recipes!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 19, 2009)

BBQed Swimps is what popped into my mind...HERE is a recipe that you can adapt to what ever you have on hand....I would use more butter. more Worcestershire Sauce, Swimp stock, lots of garlic...In the end ya want the Swimps sauteed quickly --- Don't over cook!!!! Then you want plenty of "juice"/Sauce to swirl the Swimps around in before ya pop them in your mouth....Bread for dipping in the Juice/Sauce is a must!!!....As is plenty of Napkins...or a bath towel!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmm.. Whats Seafood Magic seasoning. lol

I just did a simple cayenne pepper, garlic, evoo, paprika, and lemon juice made into a thick sauce and then I sauteed them.  

The nastiest part of it all was taking the legs off the poor little shrimps.. YUK! Usually Nick does that for me. I used a paper towel...

WOW these are spicy... wooof................................WOO!
too much cayenne! And this is coming from someone who dips popcorn in franks hot sauce.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 19, 2009)

Seafood Magic is a spice blend they sell at the grocery store here in the US.  It may not be available in Canada.  Do they sell "Old Bay" there?


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont think so!

THis is so spicy that I am dipping the shrimp in sugar. LOL! Its good now .


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 19, 2009)

We have lots of varieties of seafood seasoning.  I have a McCormick's that I like better than any other.  Old Bay is like a southern standard or something because everyone here recommends it, I can't stand it.  

How about some marinara sauce, that might calm the spice down.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 19, 2009)

I love marinara.. and yep, it did ! Thanks so much! I had some in the fridge.


Woo.. heartburn city!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 19, 2009)

Saphellae said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Whats Seafood Magic seasoning. lol



No clue...Mostly Salt ---  Then  black pepper, garlic powder, cayenne, onion powder...Stuff like that, and most of which you already have in house...Especially Cayenne!!!!



			
				Saphellae said:
			
		

> I just did a simple cayenne pepper, garlic, evoo, paprika, and lemon juice made into a thick sauce and then I sauteed them.



Bravo!! --- Ya done good!! Some melted butter added would have been excellent!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 19, 2009)

Mmmmm... that WOULD have been good........

Well it isnt a proper dinner, but its the best one ive made all week! Nick has been gone and I have been painting the kitchen (its been a disaster... even when they recommend pink primer for red paint, go with GREY.............) and havent been able to cook. No veggies though... oh well ! Time to paint the bedroom... last coat, thank GOD


----------

